# Why the union sucks...



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Because their are too many nitwits in the trade whose life "sucks" because they don't get treated with 'respect' at work.
> 
> In case you didn't KNOW it is still CONSTRUCTION work.
> 
> ...




And there off! :blink:

~Matt


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> And there off! :blink:
> 
> ~Matt


:thumbsup:


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think I understand your title to this. The statements you made could just as well relate to both union and non union.

From my side I take the last part of your statement personal. Not everyone working in cubicles are lazy and not everyone takes these type of jobs to get out of work as in some cases I have seen people in cubicles spend many more hours getting jobs done then just the standard 40 and in many places these people are saleried which means no overtime pay for the extra work. Typically lazy people don't like that and want to be paid whether they do anything or not as long as they are there. So tell me as a non lazy person will you work for free to get the job done?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tell us how you really feel.:laughing: Do you feel better now?


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

gardiner said:


> I don't think I understand your title to this. The statements you made could just as well relate to both union and non union.
> 
> From my side I take the last part of your statement personal. Not everyone working in cubicles are lazy and not everyone takes these type of jobs to get out of work as in some cases I have seen people in cubicles spend many more hours getting jobs done then just the standard 40 and in many places these people are saleried which means no overtime pay for the extra work. Typically lazy people don't like that and want to be paid whether they do anything or not as long as they are there. So tell me as a non lazy person will you work for free to get the job done?


They could relate to both, your EXACTLY right but that's why I was specific in the title of this thread. I don't care about non-union shops, I don't work in one and therefore they're non of my buisness. 

You're sensitivity is why you took it personal. It was a comment that was trying to get the point of if you can't cut it working outside, types of people, the 'hazing' that is typically involved, and doing construction go and work in an air conditioned enviroment behind a desk or counter running a cash register. 

Maybe your thinking about this a bit more irrationally than I had attended it. For that I apologize, maybe my wording was wrong. :blink:

Sheesh. :thumbup:


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you venting because you ran into a bunch that don't want to work or is it more along the lines of some type of "hazing" went a little wrong, or got a little out of hand?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> Because their are too many nitwits in the trade whose life "sucks" because they don't get treated with 'respect' at work.
> 
> In case you didn't KNOW it is still CONSTRUCTION work.
> 
> ...


I tried to read your ranting, it made no sense. Did you get yelled at work today? If so why would it be the entire unions fault?


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha no it was actually in another thread in another topic. They were compaining about how the union sucks because he gets no respect and upper mgmt woon't do anything about it blah blah blah. I just decided to post and see what people though about what I was trying to say.

I just added in the lazy part because I don't like lazy people who don't work.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I tried to read your ranting, it made no sense. Did you get yelled at work today? If so why would it be the entire unions fault?


I love the union, I haven't seen anything wrong with it and the people I work with, with the exception of a few, are great guys.

The thread was more of a sarcastic jab.


----------



## JES2727 (Mar 19, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> Note: Thread title is an attempt at sarcasm.


Nice try. It didn't work.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

JES2727 said:


> Nice try. It didn't work.




My day's ruined now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, you should just kill yourself.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> yeah, you should just kill yourself.




That's just messed up.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i was just being sarcastic.... I should have emphasized _KILL_ or maybe _YOURSELF_...what do you think?


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> i was just being sarcastic.... I should have emphasized _KILL_ or maybe _YOURSELF_...what do you think?


I think the whole sentence, whether being sarcastic or not, was f'ed up.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Gentlemen when it comes to comedy by way of sarcasm neither of you should consider quitting your day jobs.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

that was the whole point.....uhhh nevermind


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

gardiner said:


> Gentlemen when it comes to comedy by way of sarcasm neither of you should consider quitting your day jobs.


 
:laughing:

Maybe, a piece of advice like that, could do me some good.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Does this thread have a point at all???


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Does this thread have a point at all???


Nope, as the creator of this thread, I'm requesting it be banished forever.

:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Does this thread have a point at all???


No....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Nope, as the creator of this thread, I'm requesting it be banished forever.
> 
> :laughing:


You and I need to have a heart to heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Because their are too many nitwits in the trade whose life "sucks" because they don't get treated with 'respect' at work.
> 
> In case you didn't KNOW it is still CONSTRUCTION work.
> 
> ...


Nobody... not a CEO of General Mills right on down to the guy who gathers shopping wagons at WalMart, deserves to be treated any less than a decent, respectable, hardworking human being.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

i wish steelersman could have seen the amount of typos in this thread. he would have a field day.:laughing:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nobody... not a CEO of General Mills right on down to the guy who gathers shopping wagons at WalMart, deserves to be treated any less than a decent, respectable, hardworking human being.


I TOTALLY AGREE but...

It is what it is....

There is no use whining about it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> And there off! :blink:
> 
> ~Matt


Should be "they're" instead of "there"


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> i wish steelersman could have seen the amount of typos in this thread. he would have a field day.:laughing:


Should be "I" instead of "i". Should be "He" instead of "he". :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Should be "they're" instead of "there"


Should be, but it aint!

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Should be "they're" instead of "there"


This sentence does not contain a period.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This sentence does not contain a period.


That's because it's not a sentence.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> That's because it's not a sentence.


Yes, which makes it a sentence fragment. Two errors in a row. You're starting to slip.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, which makes it a sentence fragment. Two errors in a row. You're starting to slip.


I was never that technical in English class. I'm just good at spelling and the basic proper sentence structure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We really don't close threads too much, unless they're DIY threads, but this might be an exception. I'm struggling to find the point of this one, other than to possibly be purposely inflammatory.


----------

